# Coleman Pressure Washer



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a older (1999) gas pressure washer PW832000. I am looking for the pump piston seals. Anyone have a source?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.arkansas-ope.com/COLEMAN_POWERMATE_PW_IPL.html
Scroll down to your mod# there are no parts avail for this unit .

Try these guys they may have something or even a reasonable replacement pump.
http://www.apwdistributing.com/

just checked the site they say the same thing but they say call for replacement pump 
http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-parts.com/coleman-powermate-pressure-washer-parts


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Check eBay..... 


Chevrolet SuperCharger


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Cloeman Powermate*

I found the seals for my old Coleman here-
http://www.blastwholesale.com/index.php
I had a 2400 psi powermate and they had replacement valves for it,around $25.
Good luck.


----------

